# Anything needed...



## DjC (23 Nov 2004)

Hey people how you doing, I'm new on these forums and soon to be new in the army. I did all my tests and what not about a month ago, at the same time I have been calling up and bugging the hell out of the recruiting office about when things get rolling for me and I finally get in. I was told that January 6th is my day to be sworn in. Now I am assuming that this is a type of orientation sort of thing and they fill me in on everything I need to know. Is there anything I need to bring on that day? Or perhaps anything I should be prepared for?


----------



## greener (23 Nov 2004)

Dress semi casual, it's a formal kind of thing. You will be given instructions and tickets or what not to get to BMQ. Might want to bring a camera, maybe a few family members. Other than that.. i think that's it, unless they gave you instructions to bring something else.

I'm also getting sworn in Jan 6th, where are you getting sworn in?


----------



## DjC (23 Nov 2004)

Loren Scots, you? And whats BMQ?


----------



## greener (23 Nov 2004)

Ah, reserves..

BMQ stands for basic military qualification .. basic training


----------



## krugan (23 Nov 2004)

Do the Lorne Scots have a unit in Oakville?   Is there information on the web about them because I don't think they have a website.


----------



## m_a_c (23 Nov 2004)

I found this link for the Lorne Scots

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LORNE_SCOTS/English/Homepage/Homepage_e.shtm

hope this helps


----------



## DjC (23 Nov 2004)

Unless Oakville is part of Durham or Peel, or Halton or whatever this municipality nonesense is then I am unsure. I live in Brampton and that is where the 'HQ' is


----------



## Northern Touch (23 Nov 2004)

DjC said:
			
		

> Unless Oakville is part of Durham or Peel, or Halton or whatever this municipality nonesense is then I am unsure. I live in Brampton and that is where the 'HQ' is



PM me and I'll help you out with your questions.
We have A coy in Oakville, B coy in Brampton, C coy in Georgetown.


----------



## DjC (24 Nov 2004)

Umm, I'm not too familiar with the military lingo... what is exactly a 'Coy'?


----------



## CplWagner (24 Nov 2004)

coy= company


----------



## DjC (24 Nov 2004)

Ah ok, so that means I'm part of B coy


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Nov 2004)

If your not sworn in your not part of any company.

Most people are sworn in at B coy, and then change companies later on if they want to.
B coy is the largest, followed by C coy and A coy.


----------



## krugan (24 Nov 2004)

Northern Touch,

How does the training/excercises go if you have more then 1 company?  Does a company say like "B", get more opportunities for training and exercises then say "A" company becuase they're bigger or do all of the companies get to go on coursesand exercises together?


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Nov 2004)

krugan said:
			
		

> Northern Touch,
> 
> How does the training/excercises go if you have more then 1 company?  Does a company say like "B", get more opportunities for training and exercises then say "A" company becuase they're bigger or do all of the companies get to go on coursesand exercises together?



Nope, when we go on training, ALL companies go on the same ex.  Atleast that's how its been these past few months.  When we did platoon attacks, each company had sent a platoon to borden, but I'm not sure if all teh companies participated.  I think A coy was too small and they were enemy force, and I dont remember what exactly C coy did.  I know we, B Coy had enough people show up to do a platoon attack.

For company attacks last month, Lorne Scots sent 2 platoons.  B coy made up one platoon, i think (and don't quote me I may be wrong) C coy and A coy may have been placed together to make the second platoon, and G and SF was the third platoon.

So to answer your question, yes, all companies have the same opporitunity for training.  Having a bigger company just means you may be able to make up a whole platoon or 2 within your company without joining another group of guys from wherever.


----------

